# Dr. Seuss



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was just wondering how many people thought that Theodor Seuss Geisel had an impact on your lives. I also want to know if you are still a fan of him.


----------



## quayza (Jan 11, 2010)

No clue.


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

seriously?!


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I learned how to read, and enjoy reading, by reading "Hop On Pop" and "Horton Hears a Who." I still love his art style to this day.


----------



## quayza (Jan 11, 2010)

Kidding. I do like him but not a whole bunch. He is ok.


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I have become even more obsessed once we did seussical for the school play, and i wanted to see if it was a common idea...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

I love his political cartoons.

Also, his books are better in Spanish.


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

Spanish?
I knew he translated, but wouldn't the translation loose the rhyming pattern?


----------



## quayza (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogbreath3721 said:


> Spanish?
> I knew he translated, but wouldn't the translation loose the rhyming pattern?



Not to those who speak it naturally.


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2010)

He's doubly awesome once you learn that he was a coarse political cartoonist before he began writing books for children.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogbreath3721 said:


> Spanish?
> I knew he translated, but wouldn't the translation loose the rhyming pattern?


No.  It's loosely translated as to keep the rhyming pattern without losing the overall message.  It's not word for word.


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

ahhh, cool


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 11, 2010)

I grew up being read the one about the pink topped trees and the snail in a pail. I forget the name but I loved it.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2010)

Would you jerk off in a house?
While clutching a computer mouse?
Would you, could you, as a fox?
Would you, could you, with ten cocks?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Would you jerk off in a house?
> While clutching a computer mouse?
> Would you, could you, as a fox?
> Would you, could you, with ten cocks?



Oh lol.

No, I love his books.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Oh lol.
> 
> No, I love his books.



Oh, me too, but his style is so wonderfully versatile and adaptable - lends itself to off-color humor.  It's "playful" for lack of a better term.  Fun poetry.  You can't read a Dr. Seuss book aloud and not smile.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, me too, but his style is so wonderfully versatile and adaptable - lends itself to off-color humor.  It's "playful" for lack of a better term.  Fun poetry.  You can't read a Dr. Seuss book aloud and not smile.



I know. I wish more children's authors were more like him.


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2010)

I wasn't really exposed to Dr. Seuss when I was little. Other than one or two short movies about his works, I dont' think I've ever owned a book by him.

So I'm thinking "no"


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 11, 2010)

@Tycho: Stop raping the greatest children's book ever DAMMIT. >: (


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Say Can You Say is the shit yo!


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 11, 2010)

Good reads. :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 11, 2010)

Never really read any of his stuff so I can't really say anything about it. Nor did anyone really read it to me.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

dickbutt
my god


----------



## cruncheweezy (Jan 11, 2010)

Fox in Socks taught me how to speak, imo.
Well, it taught me how to speak audibly and understandably.

And the one with the trees and the snail in the pail... it's The Lorax.
I still cry when I read it.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr. Seuss was awesome. 
I remember in elementary school we had a whole day where we read Dr. Seuss books all day, and we ate green eggs and ham. 
Not sure how some people escaped the Dr. Seuss exposure.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> Dr. Seuss was awesome.
> I remember in elementary school we had a whole day where we read Dr. Seuss books all day, and we ate green eggs and ham.
> Not sure how some people escaped the Dr. Seuss exposure.


We did that same thing.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We did that same thing.



We never read Seuss at my school with the exception of Green Eggs.
But Yertle the Turtle and all the really important lessons were an out of school thing for me.


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 11, 2010)

I love his writing, not keen on his drawing.

I read his Sleep Book to my daughter every night for bedtime, though.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Would you jerk off in a house?
> While clutching a computer mouse?
> Would you, could you, as a fox?
> Would you, could you, with ten cocks?



Does this count as rule 34?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 12, 2010)

I remember back in 5th or 6th grade, when he actually came to my school dressed as his flagship cat character and read to some of the young children. I think he died a few months after that...


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Would you jerk off in a house?
> While clutching a computer mouse?
> Would you, could you, as a fox?
> Would you, could you, with ten cocks?



<Sam>
I would not jerk off in a house,
Not even with computer mouse -
I would not, could not, as a fox,
I would not, could not, with ten cocks.
I would not join - not even for fun,
The Mile High Club in Air Force One,
I would not do that here or there,
I would not do that anywhere!
</Sam>

<grin>


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 12, 2010)

Nuuu dammit! D:


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 12, 2010)

But WAIT! There's MORE! 

http://www.annexed.net/box/drseuss/index.html

Including...

Rejected Dr Seuss Books
Fox in Detox
Horton Hires a Ho
The Flesh-Eating Lorax
One Bitch, Two Bitch, Dead Bitch, Blue Bitch
Marvin K. Mooney, Get the F--- Out!
My Pocket Rocket Needs A Socket


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> But WAIT! There's MORE!
> 
> http://www.annexed.net/box/drseuss/index.html
> 
> ...


You're my hero.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 12, 2010)

I learned to read with that guy's books.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 12, 2010)

The political section disappoints me for being so outdated. >: (


----------



## Lobar (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 12, 2010)

I enjoy his work.  His books are really timeless and reach out to people of all ages, like his "Oh, the Places You'll Go!" book for high school graduates, for example. 

I can remember performing in a skit at church many years ago revolving around the "Sneetches" story (which is relevant to the struggles of civility with such matters as race, religion and politics). It was a lot of fun going through the machine (which was basically a room divider with cutout posterboard mechanical gears pinned on it) and repeatedly getting the stars pasted on me and then removed. lol


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 13, 2010)

The Three Stooges hate it. lol

Well, I like it. ;D


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 13, 2010)

None of the books really had an impact on my life during childhood, but looking back the books are amazing.  My personal favorite is Butter Battle Book on its historical tones.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> None of the books really had an impact on my life during childhood, but looking back the books are amazing.  My personal favorite is Butter Battle Book on its historical tones.



Still waiting for religious conflict to go nuclear.


----------

